

Interactive night walk in Marseille - martius
http://promenadenocturne.withgoogle.com/

======
icosahedronman
Combine this with the Oculus VR and some scenting technology and you've got
3/5 senses involved in visiting a place. The only remaining senses to be
covered will be touch and taste. Boy is it a good time to be alive !

